# Drivers License - Australia to Oregon, USA



## aussieusa (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi All,
Great website.
I am relocating from OZ to Oregon, USA in Sept'2010 and was wondering the process for getting an OR license?

Do I need to fill out paperwork and transfer it over or do I need to mess around with a written test or actual driving test?

Thanks in advance,

TJ
aussieusa


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

aussieusa said:


> Hi All,
> Great website.
> I am relocating from OZ to Oregon, USA in Sept'2010 and was wondering the process for getting an OR license?
> 
> ...


Most jurisdictions require a written test and practical one. For the written test, remember to study all the rules about teenage drivers -- they may not apply to you but they sure will be in the test. http://www.odot.state.or.us/forms/dmv/37.pdf 

For the driving part, as long as you don't kill any children (the odd homeless person is probably okay), you'll pass on your 10 minutes round the block.


----------



## aussieusa (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. How long would I have until I have to change from OZ to USA license?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

aussieusa said:


> Thanks for the reply. How long would I have until I have to change from OZ to USA license?


Gawd knows. Every state is different. Note that when the state considers you a resident is not the same as USCIS or the IRS considers you resident. They all do their own thing.

However you should get a license ASAP because:
1/ Your US driving history (and hence your insurance premiums) start at zero the day you get it.
2/ It's the main (often sole) form of ID.
3/ A local cop might prang you for not having it whether you're still okay with a foreign license or not.

Don't procrastinate with this one.


----------



## aussieusa (Mar 22, 2010)

thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

aussieusa said:


> Thanks for the reply. How long would I have until I have to change from OZ to USA license?


Safest rule of thumb is to assume you have 30 days from when you "take up residence" in the state, which usually means when you arrive "with intent" of remaining. If you're staying in a hotel, waiting to move into more permanent accommodation or still looking for a flat to rent, you can probably argue you are not yet resident, but I wouldn't push it much past the date you move into your long-term digs.

On a quick scan of the Oregon site, I don't see any mention of reciprocity for Australia or anywhere else, but it never hurts to ask. A few states allow some foreigners to exchange their driving license for a local one, without having to take the tests - but not all. (Oregon is not one of the states with reciprocity for France, so I suspect they may not do this.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

